# Outboard painting



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I'm going to go look at an outboard tomorrow and the color is navy blue which I'm not a very big fan of. I tried searching on the forum for topics about painting your outboard, but couldn't find anything. I don't have a spray gun, but there has to be another simple way to paint an outboard and make it look pretty nice. Anybody have any suggestions, and if you do is there anyway you could post some pictures or detail the painting procedure? Thanks guys.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It will look nice but NOT for Long ... Valspar rattle cans ...

The marine envirement Requires special Products and aplication techniques   NOT available to the Public Due to the Enviromental NAZIS requiring arrestor Pads in spray Booths :-(

                                                                                                                         Dave


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! I'm guessing you meant to say Valspar? Well if I was to paint the outboard with this paint, how many coats of paint should I do, and should I add a clear coat when finished? What's the life expectancy before this stuff starts wearing off? Sorry for asking so many questions I just want to know all the details before I make an outboard look like complete crap haha


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hopefully there will be some other Opinions 

If I was you I would borrow a small compressor and gun 

and get ahold of some professional products or get a pro to do it for you 

You could do all the prep and masking then have them hang it in thier booth and shoot it 

Some one is messing with my posts !!! LOL I'm flattered ;-)

Dave


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave you're going overboard. There are plenty of products and techniques that do not involve deadly fumes & the need for specialized paint booths.

http://www.marineengine.com/boat-forum/showthread.php?t=5534

http://www.myoutboardengine.com/paint.html#can

TomFL repainted the cowling of his Yamaha with factory matched rattle can paint, Str8outha9c has detailed wet sanding, buffing & sealing.  There is a lot of information on Microskiff regarding this and also on the internet.  You can do it, just takes some time & patience.  Good luck!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Good post Scott ...

I Did VW Sheet metal for the customers willing to pay for it ... Glass Bead Clean / Prime and them Imron or Centari 99a pitch Black ...


----------

